# quite fit guys required for 1 day only!!!!



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello

We are opening our new showroom/workshop in Wakefield soon.....
My idea girls was to have some quite beefy men cleaning cars with shirts off etc ( you know like when you go to all these car shows, there is always lots of scantly clad ladies in hot pants ) Well the same but with men!!!!!
NO BEER BELLIES, EVEN THOUGH I LOVE MY HUSBANDS DEARLY!!!

What my proposal is to any volunteer that would be interested is to offer 20% discount off anything in the Milltek range, which will also include the new TT in October....... ANY TAKERS......
This discount is as good as a trade discount, we can also fit the Milltek range for you.
But also would like some girls as well with a little bottle to pose with The Ford Mustang Carol Shelby GT500 and its owner.....

any one interested call me on 07951 900 808

karen


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Me, Yellow, Clive...anyone else volunteering?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> NO BEER BELLIES, EVEN THOUGH I LOVE MY HUSBANDS DEARLY!!!


Oops, sorry didnt see that, I withdraw our offer. Ill be atthe pub if anyone wants me


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Leg said:


> Me, Yellow, Clive...anyone else volunteering?


You are local to us as well!!!!

Is it much of a beer belly??? 

A little is ok really!

karen


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

can I watch? 

Hev x :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats just degrading to men. i object to this kind of post. We are not here for women to look at with our tops off :evil:

Besides - world cups on, get real.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Thats just degrading to men. i object to this kind of post. We are not here for women to look at with our tops off :evil:
> 
> Besides - world cups on, get real.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65270 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But thats a car washing service. Im sure it wasnt posted for us to look at hot sexy women with their tops off rubbing their firm but well formed boobs over our cars body work, soap suds dribbling down the inner thighs in a seductive manor. While we hide behind the curtains with a camera in one hand and a box of tissues in the other.

Im off for a lay down.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> While we hide behind the curtains with a camera in one hand and a box of tissues in the other.
> 
> Im off for a lay down.


sounds like you need a third hand :lol:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I would oblige, but I'm nowhere near Wakefield. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why only the tops off? Don't you have any tight shorts for the men to wear? Tight lycra and a big "tool" will give you better show. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > While we hide behind the curtains with a camera in one hand and a box of tissues in the other.
> ...


3 4 im game - ask abi :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Paul cum again? :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you first. o - you did,


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did I? when? :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Did I? when? :-*


somewhere close to oooo, baby, baby, yeah, thats the spot dont stop, harder harder.

but before god your good.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

4 hours a week on my own car im buggered if im washing someone elses top on, off, gut in, out or shakin all about.

If you wanna throw a freebie my way I might park my car outside for you? :wink: But any bugger takes a sponge within spitting distance and they suffer a fate worse than a fate worse than death.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

can i just come n watch the mustang pose with the ladies 

im not buff so i cant help - quite local tho


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> X4RCN said:
> 
> 
> > NO BEER BELLIES, EVEN THOUGH I LOVE MY HUSBANDS DEARLY!!!
> ...


I will have you know I do not have a beer belly it is a pies belly :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > X4RCN said:
> ...


Village pub does a nice line in Pork pies with mushy peas, branston, beans (optional cheese) or on their own at lunch and dinner times. With a fiiiine pint, does it get any better?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Village pub does a nice line in Pork pies with mushy peas, branston, beans (optional cheese) or on their own at lunch and dinner times. With a fiiiine pint, does it get any better?












Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for that Hev! I was enjoying reading this thread until your 'not so smiley' threw up on my screen....!!

:wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Everyone is welcome to the opening to check out our new place!!!!

All details not final yet, but would be great to meet a lot of you anyway...... as i am back soon to been a TT owner again with the new TT in October...... 

So any offers so far..... We have a possible beer belly and a few that might possibly dare but won't commit just yet :lol:

karen


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

when is it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> when is it?


Are you thinking about entering?  :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

at risk of appearing stupid, who are you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> at risk of appearing stupid, who are you?


Who is who? :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > when is it?
> ...


 :roll: ...............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........all depends on when it is


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > at risk of appearing stupid, who are you?
> ...


 [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

who is me????

do you mean??

karen


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> who is me????
> 
> do you mean??
> 
> karen


Aye, I know ure from a supplier and I bet this lot know who but im a little slow on the uptake being from Leeds


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Who ever she is she has a Porsche for sale


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I am a supplier, but also have been a TT owner for 2 years plus.... then switched sides to the porsche and are now returning to the TT again.

Do not think cos i am a supplier that i am on here to sell, I like a laugh and am here cos i am hoping to go on some meets etc....
We are opening a fab new place and i hoped some of you could join us for the opening.... especially when we have gone more into the Audi market..... i thought i could offer some discount on the Milltek system in return for a few good men who were up for a laugh!!!! that is all!

As for my posts so far..... i have posted that my porsche is for sale.....as the TT is of similar price i thought maybe someone on here may be interested that is all!

Many thanks
that is me Karen!

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

when is the opening? i dont think you'll get many on the weekend of the 15/16th July


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X4RCN said:


> I am a supplier, but also have been a TT owner for 2 years plus.... then switched sides to the porsche and are now returning to the TT again.
> 
> Do not think cos i am a supplier that i am on here to sell, I like a laugh and am here cos i am hoping to go on some meets etc....
> We are opening a fab new place and i hoped some of you could join us for the opening.... especially when we have gone more into the Audi market..... i thought i could offer some discount on the Milltek system in return for a few good men who were up for a laugh!!!! that is all!
> ...


Yeah I know all that, not criticising, I just couldnt remember which supplier you were from and as Wakefield is onny 10 minutes from me......PM me if its easier plz


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm in !!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry wrong pic! Still ok ????


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sorry, I was concentrating on the thread until I saw Vic's Avatar.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/448344c0e875ed00e.jpg

What was the question again?

And what are all you people doing in my bathroom? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------

